# Graduate Temporary(485 Visa) online application



## bikashgupta (Mar 5, 2018)

Hello Everyone,
This thread has been created for the people applying online for the Graduate temporary visa (485 Visa) in Australia.
Some queries:
1.In the attach document section, there is a recommended form 80 attachment as well. Is it necessary to be filled for the online application as well?
2. Is this form required to be filled by spouse as well?

Cheers!!!!


----------



## ctq (Dec 8, 2017)

bikashgupta said:


> Hello Everyone,
> This thread has been created for the people applying online for the Graduate temporary visa (485 Visa) in Australia.
> Some queries:
> 1.In the attach document section, there is a recommended form 80 attachment as well. Is it necessary to be filled for the online application as well?
> ...


Hi Bikash, I am now applying as well. Where is the attach document section? I am at the payment stage and haven't seen it so far? Do we need to upload AFTER payment?.


----------



## bikashgupta (Mar 5, 2018)

yep.. After you pay the application fee, you will land to the attach document sections and also be grated a bridging A visa. Have you got the idea about the certification of documents. Does the documents needs to be certified or original scanned documents can be uploaded. Cheers..


----------



## agentkamz2015 (Aug 21, 2017)

bikashgupta said:


> yep.. After you pay the application fee, you will land to the attach document sections and also be grated a bridging A visa. Have you got the idea about the certification of documents. Does the documents needs to be certified or original scanned documents can be uploaded. Cheers..


I had my passport bio-page, birth cert, PTE result and transcript certified as indicated in the document checklist.


----------



## bikashgupta (Mar 5, 2018)

I am not sure but is this document check list link trying to say certified documents for the paper based applications or also for the online applications?

And what did you do for the health cover? Does existing OSHC work?


----------



## agentkamz2015 (Aug 21, 2017)

It doesn't say whether it applies to either. But just the same, i just did it so I won't be contacted for not doing it. I paid OVHC for health cover plus the remaining OSHC.


----------



## bikashgupta (Mar 5, 2018)

I just called DIBP and they said that for online applications coloured scans are accepted. Cheers!!!!


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Regarding 485 visa checklist*

Hi Everyone,

We are in process of applying 485 visa online. I have few questions
Can you please provide checklist of requirements for AU485 visa
Also if possible is it mandatory to have skill assessment done for AU 485 visa

Best Regards
Ridhi


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are in process of applying 485 visa online. I have few questions
> Can you please provide checklist of requirements for AU485 visa
> ...


No skills assessment needed for post study work stream - document checklist is available on the DHA website (form 80 not needed either)

Edit:
Form 80 is listed as required now (I didn't submit one when I applied and I know people who have got their grant without one as recently as last month, but probably worth filling it in) 

Checklist:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/485/applicant-documents.aspx

For the graduation work stream you also need:
"Provide these documents with your application if you are applying in the Graduate Work stream.

Skills assessment for your nominated occupation (which is on the list of eligible skilled occupations ) – either:

evidence of your successful skills assessment in which the relevant assessing authority has assessed your skills as suitable for your nominated occupation, or

evidence that you have applied to the relevant assessment authority for a skills assessment for your nominated occupation."


----------



## dho1991 (Dec 28, 2017)

*Visa 485*

Guys, I am applying for the 485 visa and I have 2 questions. 
1. If I am applying alone but I am declaring that I am in a de facto relationship, do I have to attach document supporting my relationship as well?
2. If I didn't do "My Health Declaration" before lodging my application, do I have to wait for a reply to apply for my medical exams?? Or how does it work? 

Cheers,


----------



## Jabber2007 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi guys,

I have recently finished by masters last month and I now need to apply for TR( post study work stream) visa subclass 485, my student visa is valid until March'19, but since I need to start a job in January'19 I need to get my TR by Jan. So when I file my TR application will I be put on bridging A visa immediately or will the bridging visa A be activated only when my student visa expires?
Cuz I also have to travel to India as well in December and have to file my TR by then. In this case should I also apply for bridging B visa just to travel ?

Any advise would be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------

